
'Wiring' in the brain influences personality - ksvs
http://www.physorg.com/news146667658.html
======
moxy
I fail to see why this is news. I assumed it was pretty well known within the
neuroscientific community that the physiological structure of the brain not
only _influenced_ personality, but actually contained and, in essence, _was_
the personality.

